# What size do you like kids to be?



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Hey all,

So my last kidding crop are now all over three weeks old and I’m a super proud mummy. In my opinion they’re mostly growing well, and nothing is * tiny* at least. But what size do you guys expect / want your kids to be at this sort of age? Or what growth rates do you expect for this age?

They’re boers by the way (if the name wasn’t a clue!)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

At that age you expect greater than 0.5 lbs per day. So if they were 8lbs at birth, at 3 weeks you would want them to be a minimum of 18.5 lbs.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> At that age you expect greater than 0.5 lbs per day. So if they were 8lbs at birth, at 3 weeks you would want them to be a minimum of 18.5 lbs.


Okay, most of them are about that. A few aren't but I'll keep an eye. Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, I agree.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We usually see about triple their birth weight at a month old. But it does really depend on number of kids at birth, and genetics too IMO.

This year with having mostly triplets, and dam raised. I'm really lost on growth. But I feel they are growing well enough that I don't stress about it. Only 1 (runt) that I have had to keep an eye on and try some different things to try and ensure she gets enough milk.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> At that age you expect greater than 0.5 lbs per day. So if they were 8lbs at birth, at 3 weeks you would want them to be a minimum of 18.5 lbs.


I very much agree! I see anything at .5 as ok, over is good and under not so great. I have though had ones that their first month not grow all that well, usually because dam is on the bottom of the pecking order but once they start also really eating catch up fast, also vise versa.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Awesome, thanks everyone! I looked at my records and it is only a few of the twins that only gained 1 kg (2.204lb) a week, which is just over 0.3lb a day, but that being said I know their siblings are all good sizes IMO so I assume they’ll catch up a little later. I might measure them again now they’re 4/5 weeks old and see if they’ve caught up to that mark yet.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That’s how I would do it. At 4-5 weeks they are just starting to really nibble on hay so give it a few weeks and see what they are at. Keep your numbers from this last weight and see what they are from now to then as well as birth to then. It’s really cool to just watch. It might surprise you on how much they gain once they really start eating, and sometimes it might stay the same or your disappointed lol


----------

